# Home alone



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yesterday, I left Freya loose in the house because I knew DD would be home in less than an hour. She did perfectly! We've been leaving her for short bits here and there, but never longer than 10 minutes. DD said Freya was sleeping when she got home


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Yay, congratulations!

We've only left Sigurd home alone without his cage, 10 minutes so far, and he's done great. I'm hoping we can go longer soon!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats Freya for being a good girl. Bear still hasn't had a chance to prove to me he can be alone and free.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, this is Freya's first achievement at it. LOL all the beginning ones were dismal failures and she wasn't even "alone" she was loose in the house while I went to check the mail and ate a shoe. LOL I don't think we'll be leaving her loose while we're at work any time soon, but it gives me hope that we'll get there eventually!

Rayden has been loose since he was a puppy and not a problem. That wasn't entirely our choice, he just kept ripping the doors off his crate. After the 3rd time, we just gave up since nothing in the house had been touched.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I know that I can easily leave Zisso with free run of the house when I am gone, but still am reluctant to give Nadi a go at it. Definitely not brave enough to give them free run together for more than 10 minutes because they tend to get carried away when rough housing and shred! 

Good for Freya and all the others who are proving themselves trustworthy!!


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

That's awesome. I'm expecting a good 2 years before Kellan will be left loose. That's about the time all my other ones were reliable without eating something.


----------

